# Looking for a certain rhinestone transfer



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been searching and searching for this transfer! 
Live simply, Laugh Often, wine Alot. I can find it for sale on a shirt or apron, but I want to buy just the transfer! I have checked many of the wholesale distributors, but unable to find it. I hope someone can help! Here is a picture of what I am looking for! Thank 

http://www.livinlifenh.com/product/live-simply-laugh-often-wine-alot-1259.cfm


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Your link is bad, I get an error message when I click on it.


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

I just reposted a new link...this should work!

http://www.livinlifenh.com/product/live-simply-laugh-often-wine-alot-1259.cfm


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You might want to look for a transfer that spells "a lot" correctly. LOL 

One of my biggest pet peeves is when professionally decorated garments have spelling and punctuation errors.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ha,ha,ha,ha....that was funny.


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree! I have a client that wants to purchase this transfer....I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a lot of bling on a shirt for 20. It actually looks like an embroidery design that someone has turned into bling. I think they forgot to hit the space bar when they were doing the lettering.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

must be small stones,I work in SS10 and that would be a big design.I agreee mispeling is horrible.i like the design though.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

There are similar shirts at a local flea market with all types of sayings on them and they use rhinestuds on all of their designs. I can't enlarge image enough without it becoming distorted, but I'm sure that is what is used here.


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

It does look more like rhinestuds...any idea where to find this?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am with you, has to be small rhinestuds.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Dummy raises hand..What is a rhinestud?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are bling elements that look similar to the crystal rhinestones. They have facets and come in colors. They are solid but not plastic - you cannot see through them. They are less expensive than rhinestones and are used on a lot of kids stuff as they have no lead. There are also domes, nailheads, and many shapes such as hearts, stars, bars, diamonds, squares, squiggles, etc.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

If you type in google - Wholesale hotfix rhinestuds - you can then start searching for best price, size and colors.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Leslie, Do you have the layout of this design?


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

Rena,
I have only seen this design already made up. I was hoping to find the distributor of this design...but no luck. I am sure I can design something similar on my own, but was hoping to find it ready to go!


----------

